# How do I install fusermount?



## rajcan (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, so I'm trying to connect to my school's ssh server using sshfs. I've gotten that to work, but I need fusermount inorder to unmount it as far as I know. The problem is that fusermount does not seem to be installed on my system. I have tried installing fuser and sshfs from the ports collection, and I've even tried downloading the source from sourceforge.net but I cannot seem to find that program. Where do I go to download it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

What makes you think you need it? 

IIRC sshfs is a fuse module. You should be able to just umount that filesystem.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't used sshfs for sometime so I don't really remember much about it.

See if this helps:
http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/freebsd_sshfs.html


----------

